# Free Halloween Ecards at your Website



## christean (Sep 15, 2004)

Jeff,
Thanks. I joined it last year and getting a good response.
The traffic has increased with an increase in my stats & sales as well.
Keep the service till internet lasts.

Thanks again




Christean Andreas
Horror Mistress
http://allgreetings.netfirms.com


----------

